

RemindHN: It's 2014. Time to update that hardcoded &copy message in your footer. - magsafe


======
m_ram
Relevant discussion from a few weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6912229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6912229)

------
wanda
God damn it. It's like being told that you are now consciously breathing.

------
byoung2
Time to make it dynamic, or just eliminate the year altogether

